# New Gear, Equipment, Tackle this season?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Don't think I'm in the market for much new ice fishing gear.... although a new shanty with an Otter or Eskimo Brand sure would be NICE.

My only strong consideration will be to upgrade my Orange 6" Nils Convertible Auger to an 8" model. Don't wanna lose any more Big Fins.

HOW BOUT YOU? WHAT'S ON YOUR WISH LIST?


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd say at least a new set of bibs. Hand auger to try moggy on the ice. Maybe a spare flasher for when fauther in law tags alone.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Gonna restock my pan fish jigs. Like most ice guys I have enough for five of us lol. Could use a new vex battery also. Ready!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Id like a pair of bibs that are rain proof. Sucks when you go ice fishing on a nice day and it decides to pour on you.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> HOW BOUT YOU? WHAT'S ON YOUR WISH LIST?
> 
> Ice, ice is on my Christmas list. I want ice so I can ice fish.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd like to get a 13 fishing prime rod for walleye I have a few of them for panfish and steelhead and gotta say for 10 bucks there pretty amazing


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I want to get an invisibility cloak so when I get on the fish I am not all of a sudden surrounded by half a dozen guys within spittin' distance trying to get in on the action!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking for a striker float coat. Maybe a one person flip for me. Scince the wife claimed my insulated clam. 

Got an otter hub for sale. Never used and purchased last year. Its my dad's.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

When u do good don’t tell the whole social media crowd where at!! Thx u and respect the fisheries! Just remember how u doing I always say no!!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I bought a thermal replacement for my Clam Fish Trap Pro, an insulated two man hub style shelter and a used Vex. I think that will be it for me except for terminal tackle.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't need anything but something will catch my eye !!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The ones that say we don’t need anything, ready to go. One trip to Marks and that’s out the window for me. But I think I’m geared up and ready.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

hailtothethief said:


> Id like a pair of bibs that are rain proof. Sucks when you go ice fishing on a nice day and it decides to pour on you.


Cabelas has their Guidewear Suits on sale for half off starting the 17th. Bibs are $120 from $240. Goretex.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm thinking about a 2 man flip. Also thinking about a lithium 12v battery for my Lowrance. One big enough to run alllllll day.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

CMGOhio said:


> Cabelas has their Guidewear Suits on sale for half off starting the 17th. Bibs are $120 from $240. Goretex.


 Thanks for the heads up on this. Where did you see that deal? I'm in need of a new steelhead jacket and have been checking these out.

Oh and not to detract the thread too much, I plan on adding my sleeping setup. Need a cot, Exped MegaMat 10 thermal sleeping pad, and a warm sleeping bag.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

RStock521 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. Where did you see that deal? I'm in need of a new steelhead jacket and have been checking these out.


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

There is a $20off $100 purchase coupon as well, so depending on what route you go, can get a good deal.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thinking of a hub shelter for when I take grandkids along. Other than that I am ready. Already been the Alum dock tourneys to test gear.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

CMGOhio said:


> Cabelas has their Guidewear Suits on sale for half off starting the 17th. Bibs are $120 from $240. Goretex.


FYI it looks like the image you posted is only the Guidewear Angler series, which is not insulated. 
















However, it looks like for Black Friday they will have the Xtreme series on sale for $240. It is unclear if it is the xtreme insulated or xtreme un-insulated though. 









I have the Xtreme insulated and I love it. I get cold easily though, and it keeps me plenty warm in the coldest windiest weather. If hiking a lot, I usually end up overheating and having to unzip the coat or take it off to cool off and stop sweating.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Actually I already got a bunch of stuff to try out this season. My husband got me a Clam one man flip shelter last season that I hadn't the chance to use. Also last season, my Marcum finally kicked the bucket after 7 years and today I ordered a Vexilar. Sprinkle in a few rods and some new lures, I got plenty to play with. I don't think I want for anything. C'mon ice!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

FYI was in Fin, Fur,Feather today and they had ice gear out.


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

fishingful said:


> I am looking for a striker float coat. Maybe a one person flip for me. Scince the wife claimed my insulated clam.
> 
> Got an otter hub for sale. Never used and purchased last year. Its my dad's.


Is it a two man or 3 man and what are you asking for it?


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

Going through my gear now gonna need some new blades for the old mora and I need to get a vexilar this year, sight fishing is definitely exciting but most of the water i fish is murky so fishing blind most of the time. Hoping for a great ice season got a feeling it'll be here soon!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Marks bait in Ravenna has your blades and quite a few new and used vexilars 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

fishingful said:


> I am looking for a striker float coat. Maybe a one person flip for me. Scince the wife claimed my insulated clam.
> 
> Got an otter hub for sale. Never used and purchased last year. Its my dad's.


I recommend Frabill Float coat. Arms are a little cumbersome until its broken in but its the warmest piece of equipment I own and USCG certified. Great to wear when trolling in November/December as well


----------



## JiggingJacks (May 4, 2017)

Went to Marks bait in Ravenna and wow was I blown away with the selection and service. That place literally has everything, picked up a vex and they had blades for my 7 in mora which everywhere I looked didn’t have. Pretty much ready for the season to start!!!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the trip, great great baitshop, fantastic people there for sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

I want to get some walleye ice gear (rods/reels/lures) for erie, anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Been posted a few times, get over to marks that shop has everything you need

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah been there several times in the last few months as it's right down the street, does not help with what I was asking.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If anyone has an electric auger on their wish list, I have an Ice Gator that I may part with. I bought it years ago when we had property on an inland lake that was pretty heavily populated and I wanted a quiet auger to not irritate folks while blasting holes at 5 am. We don’t have that property anymore and I have not used it in a couple years. Let me know if you might be interested and I will figure what I might want for it, it is a hole boring beast.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm interested try to post a picture of it and figure out what you might want for it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

To be honest I have enough ice fishing stuff! If I can't catch fish stay warm and have a few laughs to make the experience memorable then I need to find another hobby. But I love my clam plate Milwaukee ice auger combo..


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Seems like I never have enough ice gear, just bought a new vexilar and looking into the battery powered auger, if anyone has a vexilar and a hand auger in there wish list I have one of each forsale

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

kneedeep said:


> To be honest I have enough ice fishing stuff! If I can't catch fish stay warm and have a few laughs to make the experience memorable then I need to find another hobby. But I love my clam plate Milwaukee ice auger combo..
> View attachment 331445


I've been looking at the clam conversion kit. What size cordless drill are you using.? Also around how many holes can drill on a battery or are you bring multiple batteries?


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

randazzo87 said:


> I've been looking at the clam conversion kit. What size cordless drill are you using.? Also around how many holes can drill on a battery or are you bring multiple batteries?[/QUOTE
> 
> It gave me the excuse to get a new cordless drill and after reading on here I picked up a Milwaukee 18v fuel. So far so good. I used it on Erie and East harbor and never had any issues. Probly 35-50 holes in a week I had an extra battery but never needed it I know this because I kept everything in the truck ready to go.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Lots of variables in regards to number of holes able to drill.
- Ice Thickness
- Battery Size... 1.5, 3.0
- Drill Type: 18v vs 20v
- Type of Auger: Mora, Lazer, Nils etc
- Auger Blade Condition/ Sharpness


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

I bought an Ice Helix 7 chrip/GPS G3. This unit is BAD A$$.. In addition to a Jiffiy propane ice auger. Can't wait for that Erie Ice to come !!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

rmike425 said:


> I want to get some walleye ice gear (rods/reels/lures) for erie, anybody have any suggestions?


Fenwick Atos rods are great, paired with shimano sahara reel. Then max out on Slender spoons and rattlin raps.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Picked up a new Eskimo Quickfish 3 today, so now have a flip and a hub. Tomorrow getting a fl-8 Vex to go with my Marcum.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I picked up a Marcum Lx6 Lithium on Amazon for $411 and excited to try it.

Also - Simms Prodry Goretex gloves. Great dexterity and should awesome on the ice!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

DBV said:


> I picked up a Marcum Lx6 Lithium on Amazon for $411 and excited to try it.
> 
> Also - Simms Prodry Goretex gloves. Great dexterity and should awesome on the ice!


I own the Prodry's and they are an awesome glove. Wont be dissapointed


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks - good to hear. Could not find much about them.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Picked up a 4 person shapell, big buddy heater, 2 custom rods, auqaview, and a vex fl18. Also filled a couple boxes with cast masters, pimples, rippin raps, jiggin raps and buckshot spoons. My girlfriend became really interested after her first time out in late February. So it’ll be a surprise when she goes next time with all her own gear in a big ass shanty. Super excited. It’s gonna be a great ice season fellas


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

New vexilar came in yesterday. Should up my ice game big time. Need to get some more jigs and reline poles, been slaying some creek chubs all year on them. Saw some ice cleats at fishermens warehouse. Any recommendation on an affordable set? HT ice cleats any good?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

catfishjustin said:


> New vexilar came in yesterday. Should up my ice game big time. Need to get some more jigs and reline poles, been slaying some creek chubs all year on them. Saw some ice cleats at fishermens warehouse. Any recommendation on an affordable set? HT ice cleats any good?
> View attachment 331841


I have a pair of the yaktrax diamond ice cleats I believe there on there 5 season now and there going strong I've had 0 complaints. I did try other brands in the past and issue either they fell off or still couldn't get traction

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/yak...g26KLXDr_GGw_FF66fivuDxtzM1TcipAaAu1NEALw_wcB


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Been looking for a set of cleats also, I have those ht's on my Mickey mouse boots had to tie the back strap up kept coming off, cleats clog up very easy. Not worth it, if anyone knows of a pair that would fit Mickey mouse boots I would like to know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kahtoola's fit my Mickey's perfectly.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks IBJ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for yhe advise. Sounds like the ht cleats are more trouble then help. Wish more local shops carried the good stuff. Ordering online is not my favorite for things that need to fit.


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for yhe advise. Sounds like the ht cleats are more trouble then help. Wish more local shops carried the good stuff. Ordering online is not my favorite for things that need to fit.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I need cleats too. Gonna order a pair. Lost one of my old school korkers in the mud this spring chasing steelhead. I literally went swimming to find it but never did. Had those for like 12 years. It was a sad day.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I may sell my marcum lx3tc if anyone is interested?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I had nothing but trouble with the ht cleats as well, they are hard to get on and off and clog up with snow almost instantly. They are good on small boots with no snow on the ice however because they have very small profile cleats so I keep them.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What size do you have. I just picked up a pair of size 13 Mickey white boots.


icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 331857
> View attachment 331855
> Kahtoola's fit my Mickey's perfectly.
> View attachment 331845


----------

